# me again!



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Have just returned from my brothers fabulous wedding were we had a ball but......................... ive been on the Sofa since it in bits since we got back devastated by the knowledge that we will never be the mother and father of a bride or groom or have the joy of watching my amazing hubby walking daughter down the aisle!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant bear these feelings and finding each day getting harder and harder!!!!!!!!!!!Surely I SHOULD be moving on instead of backwards?
Jules


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jules. I guess we'll always have times when it feels like we're getting nowhere. Go gently on yourself.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Jules

i get these sorts of thoughts all the time - if i think about the future too much my head hurts!

i get so wobbly thinking about being old - me and hubby on our own in an old peoples home - my best friend has assured me she won't let that happen!  but who knows!!

But whose to say, if we have had kids - what would they turn out like??!!

i have to keep thinking that i have a great life- - no its not perfect, if it was i would have my 2.4 children by now........... instead considering adoption which in itself is exciting and very scary - still only at 99% and i know would have to be 1000% comitted.

there will always be babies / pg women - / familes etc - - but don't beat yourself up - there will be great days and there will be s**t days.

sam xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Jooles I had the very same thing with 3 weddings last year!

Get on that sofa and have a good cry!  Its not fair not one bit and like sammij if I think too long and hard it tears me to pieces.

There is so much about the future that scares me and makes me sad.

Sorry ive probably not made you feel any better but just wanted you to know your not alone  

Love

Debs xxx


----------

